# [SOLVED] Trend Micro 2008 blocking Internet



## jeffpo

I recently discovered I had a few viri. Zlob.downloader.miu. Nebuler.bho. Vrundu and a couple of other related viri. I have been able to successfully clean my system. However I am left with a residual problem.

If I have Trend Micro running, I am unable to use any program to access the internet. IE7, Firefox 3.0, Google Chrome, Outlook, Yahoo Messenger, Windows Live Messenger, and any and all programs that access the internet to check for updates are unable to do just that. 

Trend Micro running with Virus and Spyware protection enabled. Connection is blocked. 

Trend Micro running with Virus and Spyware Protection DISABLED. Connection is blocked.

Trend Micro NOT running can access Internet as Normal. 

Have enabled Windows Firewall and can access Internet Normally.

I have been able to isolate this issue specific to Trend Micro.

I am reluctuant to uninstall and then reinstall simply because of the last time I had to do that they did not want to let me re activate my software because they said I was using all available license seats when that is not the case. Searching their KB has been useless and am reluctant to get their help as they have been less than helpful for me in the past.


----------



## aakash6947

*Re: Trend Micro 2008 blocking Internet*

Hi. I'm having the exact same problem. Only difference is i'm using Trend Micro 2009.
If you have figured it out, please tell me what can i do to fix this.

It is really buggin me.:4-dontkno


----------



## jeffpo

*Re: Trend Micro 2008 blocking Internet*



aakash6947 said:


> Hi. I'm having the exact same problem. Only difference is i'm using Trend Micro 2009.
> If you have figured it out, please tell me what can i do to fix this.
> 
> It is really buggin me.:4-dontkno


I have not received any help with this yet. I am going to re-run the install file from Trend Micro to see if it will "repair" the installation. Hopefully this will work. If not then I am going to bump this thread to see if we can draw some attention to it and get some assistance.

I will post my results here if I can get this working. 

Thanks,
Jeffrey


----------



## jeffpo

*Re: Trend Micro 2008 blocking Internet*

This issue has been solved.

Here is what I did. 

I started the installation file that I had downloaded from Trend Micro originally. This did not initiate a repair installation as I had hoped. Instead it put me in a reboot cycle telling me the setup program has started and the computer needs to restart to complete setup. Which of course I restarted. When the computer starts it starts the TM setup and gives me the exact same prompt. So this did not work as I had hoped. At this point, I gave up.

I logged into my account at Trend Micro and then found their support article at this link:

esupport.trendmicro.com/Pages/How-do-I-remove-old-or-new-versions-of-Trend-Micro-products-in-my-comp.aspx 

You will have to copy and paste that into your browser as I do not want to create active links in the forum. This will bring up an article and there are two download links in the article. I almost missed them. They are for the support tool from Trend Micro. There is a 32-bit version and a 64-bit version so download the one you need based on what you are running.

Remember where you saved the file. Run the tool and t will unzip in what ever folder you have the file in adding a folder. For example if you have it in C:\Downloads it will unzip to C:\Downloads\32-bit.

Open the 32-bit folder and run the file TISTOOL.exe. 
Click the uninstall tab then click on uninstall button.
Write down your serial number check the box and click next.
Click the uninstall button.

This will completely remove all traces of Trend Micro from your computer including registry entries. 

You should then be able to reinstall Trend Micro with your key and have it functioning normal again. 

I was hoping to avoid this process because of the activation issues. However this time I did not have that issue as the software activated normally. 

I hope this has helped someone.


Jeffrey


----------



## aakash6947

*Re: Trend Micro 2008 blocking Internet*

I managed to fix this myself too....
what i did was cleared everything from trend micro quarantined list,
the exemption list, the untrusted programs list etc.

working fine now


----------



## idgat

*Re: Trend Micro 2008 blocking Internet*

Same problem here - tracked it down to the "World Virus Tracking & TrendCare Program" setting.

Open the console -> Other Settings -> Trend Micro Data Network -> Settings -> untick the above option.

Haven't got a clue why, what, how ... just know it works.


----------



## aakash6947

*Re: Trend Micro 2008 blocking Internet*

Happened with my desktop again!
this time used idgat's solution.

thanks man
TECHFORUM ROCKS!!!ray:


----------



## lonestar1025

*Re: Trend Micro 2008 blocking Internet*



idgat said:


> Same problem here - tracked it down to the "World Virus Tracking & TrendCare Program" setting.
> 
> Open the console -> Other Settings -> Trend Micro Data Network -> Settings -> untick the above option.
> 
> Haven't got a clue why, what, how ... just know it works.


This fixed it for me too.


----------

